# squirrel ? (graphic content)



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 26, 2015)

I was cleaning a squirrel today and noticed some pink tissue between it's legs and partially up the belly (see pic). I've never seen this before. Anyone know what this is? Fat tissue maybe? Anything to worry about?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like just fat to me, stained with some blood.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 26, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like just fat to me, stained with some blood.



gonna be a cold winter with that much fat ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2015)

Milk sac's drying up or fat.


----------



## USMC0844 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm betting that was a female. Those look like milk sacs to me.


----------



## kbuck1 (Aug 26, 2015)

USMC0844 said:


> I'm betting that was a female. Those look like milk sacs to me.



I'm betting it was a female too. Or he was missing some important male parts. Lol


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 26, 2015)

It was a female. I was thinking fat too but if it is milk sacs, should i cut it off or will it be ok to leave on?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2015)

TrailBlazer999 said:


> It was a female. I was thinking fat too but if it is milk sacs, should i cut it off or will it be ok to leave on?



I always cut out or scrape off everything that's not meat. I don't have a clue whether it would alter the taste or not, but why take the chance? Love me some fried squirrel!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 28, 2015)

I peel it off. Milk sac.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the input y'all. Now i know. Don't know how I've missed it before. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Kanook (Aug 29, 2015)

Don't eat it, it'll make you squirrely .


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Sep 1, 2015)

kbuck1 said:


> I'm betting it was a female too. Or he was missing some important male parts. Lol



Most people don't know but the alpha male of the area will cut the other baby males testicles off to keep him in the top blood line most folks don't know that. Some babies he will miss but he gets the just of them

PS. That is dried milk sacks from early season


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 2, 2015)

Grey squirrel breed in the Spring and Fall. Some of the females should have milk now.


----------



## Seansanford (Oct 6, 2015)

Whitetailfreak23 said:


> Most people don't know but the alpha male of the area will cut the other baby males testicles off to keep him in the top blood line most folks don't know that. Some babies he will miss but he gets the just of them
> 
> PS. That is dried milk sacks from early season



I hear people do that in france


----------

